# Would you give this to an LGD?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It is a liquid called "Fluidflex" that is actually for horses. Since it contains Glucosamine HCI and Chondroitin Sulfate (among other ingredients) I found it suggested for goats on our HomesteadingToday goat forum. (I gave it to my 13 yr old herd buck, Roman, for awhile.)

I'm wondering if it would be a good thing or a harmful thing if it were given to my LGD puppy. Does anyone have ideas about this?

It contains the following:
2500 mg Glucosamine HCI (shellfish)
250 mg Bromelain
250 mg Yucca Schidigera
100 mg Chondroitin (shark cartilage)
85 mg Collagen derived peptides
40 mg zinc
30 mg manganese
10 mg citrus bioflavonoids
10 mg copper
10 mg grape seed extract

The "inactive ingredients" are: artificial color, artificial flavor, distilled water, potassium sorbate, propionic acid, sorbitol, sugar, and xanthan gum.

It states on the bottle that it is recommended to support healthy joint and hip function; also that it is a "supplement for horses".


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Why would you give it to your puppy? Aren't you feeding her raw? If you are, the bones and ligaments have calcium, chondroitin, and everything else needed to build strong bones. Can dogs have sorbitol? The only supplement I'd give a BARF dog would be Vitamin C in buffered crystal form, about 200 mg.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, she's still getting raw. I found this in the barn and was just wondering if it would be helpful. I really don't know if dogs can have sorbitol and when the vet opens this week, I'll call and ask.

Maura, what is "...a BARF dog..."? I am giving Valentina the buffered crystal form of Vitamin C twice a week.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

In googling "a BARF dog", I find it seems to indicate that the dog was on an all-raw meat diet and that a BARF diet is conflictual. (I still feed both my dogs grain-free dry food for the most part. They only get raw food once or twice a week, depending on what I've got in the freezer.)

I, also, did some research on "sorbitol" and this is what I found by a Dr. Laura Devlin, KVM, DABVP at http://www.justanswer.com/pet/41vp9-sorbitol-toxic-dogs.html said this about "sorbitol":

"Sorbitol is a sugar alcohol like xylitol. However it doesn't have systemic effects of xylitol. Xylitol can be very toxic to dogs. Sorbitol, however, is safe. You could see mild vomiting or diarrhea with ingestion, depending on what else was eaten with it. (By the way, sorbitol is an ingredient in some brands of activated charcoal that we administer to dogs to help slow absorption of toxins that they may have ingested.)"

I also found this other site which compared sorbitol to xylitol. The response of Ron Hines, DVM PhD was as follows:

"Despite their similar names and sweet taste, Sorbitol consumption by pets is unlikely to cause more that transient diarrhea and flatulence."


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

The only thing I know is dogs are not suppose to eat Grapes and Raisins, so the grape seed extract would give me a concern.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Brighton said:


> The only thing I know is dogs are not suppose to eat Grapes and Raisins, so the grape seed extract would give me a concern.


Fluuidflex is safe for dogs - why you would want to give it to Valentina, is my question. I have only ever seen it given to old arthitic dogs, by owners who already had the stuff on hand for their horses and goats.

If she is receiving all the nutrients she needs in her current diet, Fluidflex is not necessary. I personally, would keep it on that shelf in the barn until I actually need to use it.

Brighton, the grape seed extract is safe and highly beneficial for dogs. What is toxic for dogs is in the fruit itself - the seed is composed of entirely different components.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I remember you giving her a chicken wing or bone, so thought she may be on raw. If she is on a high grade (expensive) food then she shouldn't need the Fluidflex.

Recreation bones will help to build strong jaws and remove tartar. Like lamb or beef neck bones, tails.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for the information. I'm not going to give this to my little puppy as I don't think she needs it with all she's getting already. Sure grateful you are all here.  I'll simply put it back where it was and wait until it is needed...by goats or dogs. (Nice to know it is not harmful to dogs though.)

As for berries. awhile back I caught my puppy eating black berries as well as elderberries right off the bushes. She didn't eat many, but it did concern me for awhile; so I watched her closely. It didn't seem to afect her in any way I could tell.


----------

